
Bassel Khartabil: Missing Syrian-Palestinian 'executed' - LiweiZ
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/08/bassel-khartabil-missing-syrian-palestinian-executed-170802100920059.html
======
merricksb
Two previous submissions today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14907531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14907531)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14906159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14906159)

------
virtuexru
_He was routinely denied access to his family and lawyers, rights groups and
his wife said. He disappeared from official records in October 2015 when he
was transferred from the Adra prison in northeast Damascus._

That's next level terrifying.

------
Norfair
That's a weird place to put quotation marks.

~~~
default-kramer
They are quoting his wife, who apparently used the word "execute".

